# Duo temp pro; the filter.



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I was just giving my Duo temp pro a spring clean and I wondered if anyone had tried theirs without the filter, and if so, did they, you, get any more pressure through the head? I always use bottled water, because what comes out of our tap tastes awful, so maybe the filter is overkill? All comments or experiences very welcome.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Good question. I haven't tried it, but worth asking and I would like to know. Could it be that there would be lower pressure because the water isn't being drawn through the filter?


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I've never used the filter in my DTP, I always use Ashbeck bottled water. Sorry I can't comment on whether there is more or less pressure since I've never tried the alternative, but I've never had an issue with pressure. I've had my machine for a few years now and not had any problems with scale.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

I was wondering about it the other way around. Is it worth using filtered / bottled water if there is a built in filter in the DTP. Its a bit of a faff and quite costly to keep putting bottled water through the machine so I was wondering about just using tap water. Our water is pretty hard but I like the taste. Just wondering if it will gum up the machine.


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I've had quite a few machines over the years and this is the first one that came with any sort of fliter. So I'd say that regular descaling, which Sage say you should do anyway, would be be enough. Then again, if you buy third party filters, it will reduce the cost considrably; I paid about seven pounds for six filters, so seven pounds a year?


----------



## Dale Cooper (Apr 15, 2020)

Resurrecting this thread to see if anyone, 3 years later, experienced any issues with using only bottled water and NOT using the filter? I've just started on a new DTP and intend to use bottled water only (our tap water is hard as nails) and avoid the filter altogether ...unless anyone advises against this?


----------

